# Howes Cavern Roll Call and For Sale/WTB Preview



## Bri-In-RI (Jul 21, 2014)

With the show/swap less than a week away lets see who's goin' and whatcha bringin'? I'll be bringing a few of my nicer bikes for trade bait and some random parts for sale. I'll be looking to buy some modern 700c wheels to get a couple of my bikes up and riding. I'll also be in town Saturday afternoon so if anyone else will be in the area wanting to grab a beer or do some pre-show dealin' lmk!
-Brian


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 21, 2014)

Do you go through women like you go through bikes? Damn man, you didn't even let that Hawthorne stick around for breakfast!


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Jul 21, 2014)

bikewhorder said:


> Do you go through women like you go through bikes? Damn man, you didn't even let that Hawthorne stick around for breakfast!




I imagine all of these bikes will come home with me and I'll be happy if they do, but if someone NEEDS one more than me....Im just sayin' I could be persuaded! Plus, cash is low so if I find something I just cant live without I may have to resort to some old fashioned bartering


----------



## mike j (Jul 21, 2014)

*Howe Caverns show*

Now I'm interested, may be tempted to bring up this beauty & she looks just as great in the morning too!


----------



## THE STIG (Jul 21, 2014)

24 so far,,


----------



## dfa242 (Jul 22, 2014)

bikewhorder said:


> ...you didn't even let that Hawthorne stick around for breakfast!




Now _that's_ funny.  I'll have a beer or two Bri - I'll give you a call when I get out there Saturday evening.


----------



## StevieZ (Jul 22, 2014)

I guess I'll be there. O wait!!! I'm the one putting this shin dig on lol


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Jul 25, 2014)

Weather forecast looks to be improving!


----------



## mike j (Jul 25, 2014)

Yeah, chance of thunderstorms, seems to be the standard forecast for this summer. They tend to pass pretty quickly, I'm psyched & loadin' up.


----------



## MrColumbia (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm all packed and ready to roll. 

Lots of small parts, rims and vintage tires, spokes, hubs. 28" wood rims and nos single tube tires. My military model Compax will be for sale as well. HUGE vintage catalog collection for sale including Columbia, Crescent, Imperial, Westfield, Hartford, Monarch, Seminole, Pope just to name a few. I will also have nos Columbia stickers and decals. Just ask to look through the folders.


----------

